# 2010 Hhh



## NUTT

I'm all signed up for the century and the hotel room is booked! If you are considering this ride, get your room soon. A couple hotels I called were already sold out that weekend.

I wanted to do this one last year, but I got married that day. Somehow I didn't think I could ride 100 miles & make it back to Houston in time to get hitched. My wonderful wife is allowing us to spend our 1st anniversary riding.


----------



## MCF

NUTT said:


> I'm all signed up for the century and the hotel room is booked! If you are considering this ride, get your room soon. A couple hotels I called were already sold out that weekend.
> 
> I wanted to do this one last year, but I got married that day. Somehow I didn't think I could ride 100 miles & make it back to Houston in time to get hitched. My wonderful wife is allowing us to spend our 1st anniversary riding.


I'm in Houston also and have never done the HHH. Always interested in doing it. When is it and can you pm me the hotel that is still available?


----------



## cmg

weather was great last year. not hot at all.


----------



## culdeus

most people just reserve rooms right after the ride. The hotels start calling people to confirm in May/June. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## NUTT

MCF said:


> I'm in Houston also and have never done the HHH. Always interested in doing it. When is it and can you pm me the hotel that is still available?


Yer mailbox is full....

The hotel that still had rooms available was the Econo Lodge in Wichita Falls, about 6 blocks from the start line. 

I got the last non-smoking room, which is a deal-breaker for my wife so I'm glad I got it.

They had a few smoking doubles left...

940-761-1889


----------



## Peanya

I'd like to do this. All 4 of us should carpool


----------



## rcantara

*Done it twice--awesome event*

HH100 isn't really that difficult of a ride--pretty flat. The people who have the hardest time are the ones who are the slowest and end up on the course still after about 1 PM--temps start to really rise and the wind can kick up. While there is almost always a wheel to grab, it helps to have some riding partners with whom you can cruise around 20 mph.


----------



## NUTT

Peanya said:


> I'd like to do this. All 4 of us should carpool


No can do...

Since it is the 1st Anniversary Weekend, I've promised Teh Wife that we'd make a trip to Dallas for a few days after the ride.

If things change between now & then though I'm down for a carpool.


----------



## deadlegs2

Hotels-shmotels...The real way to do the HHH is to sleep or try to sleep in a parking lot..and then line up with the 15 THOUSAND others and not have anything bad happen..If the lack of sleep or hurried breakfast doesn't get you the heat or wind might.. But if everything goes right it is a great ride.


----------



## Creakyknees

I'll be there. Housing still tbd but it always works out.


----------



## King Arthur

*Hhh*

Loved the weather last year. Did the full century in under 5.5. hours (PR ). Will be back again this year as well.


----------



## Jeepster82

*Hhh*

Did it last year 5 hours even. The temp was great. There were a lot of wrecks the first 20 or so miles. A lot of new riders/ with little group riding experiance. 

I'll be there this year if I don't deploy. It's great knowing someone in town, got to ride to the start from his house. Only about 6 miles each way


----------



## MerlinAma

Jeepster82 said:


> .........There were a lot of wrecks the first 20 or so miles. A lot of new riders/ with little group riding experiance.
> .........


This is an interesting event. Everyone should have the experience - once. 

After that, why would you go to the ride? It really can (plan on it) be hottern' hell and windy too. Probably against you at the end of the ride. Wrecks are too common so trying for a personal record is simply asking for trouble.

Guess I'm in the "been there, done that" category. 

A lot of my friends still get excited about going, so mine must be a minority opinion.  

They few times I went (late 80's), I will have to say the hospitality was great!


----------



## Creakyknees

MerlinAma said:


> This is an interesting event. Everyone should have the experience - once.
> 
> After that, why would you go to the ride? It really can (plan on it) be hottern' hell and windy too. Probably against you at the end of the ride. Wrecks are too common so trying for a personal record is simply asking for trouble.
> 
> Guess I'm in the "been there, done that" category.
> 
> A lot of my friends still get excited about going, so mine must be a minority opinion.
> 
> They few times I went (late 80's), I will have to say the hospitality was great!


It's a big race on the USAC scene, a must-do event, really big show, etc. But yeah I agree, the course is nothing special and it's a long day of hard riding. Especially if it's windy early. 

I've always started the race going "hey if it sucks I'll ease off the back and join the rally" but... no I always have to plug it out.


----------



## NUTT

I'm just doing it so a) I can say I did it & b) I can buy a jersey. I think they look cool.

Are those bad reasons?


----------



## MerlinAma

NUTT said:


> I'm just doing it so a) I can say I did it & b) I can buy a jersey. I think they look cool.
> 
> Are those bad reasons?


Not at all, at least to me.

Guess I'm just a "ride snob". If there aren't major climbs and altitude above 9,000 feet, then it's just a training ride.


----------



## Creakyknees

NUTT said:


> I'm just doing it so a) I can say I did it & b) I can buy a jersey. I think they look cool.
> 
> Are those bad reasons?


I'll sell you one of my jerseys from last year, ended up with 2.


----------



## Creakyknees

MerlinAma said:


> Not at all, at least to me.
> 
> Guess I'm just a "ride snob". If there aren't major climbs and altitude above 9,000 feet, then it's just a training ride.


so if there _are_ major climbs and altitude, what is it?


----------



## hrt4me

Last year was my first HH100, and I definitely plan to return again this year with my fiance (it will be her first).


----------



## rtarh2o

MerlinAma said:


> Not at all, at least to me.
> 
> Guess I'm just a "ride snob". If there aren't major climbs and altitude above 9,000 feet, then it's just a training ride.


You might be surprised then. A few years ago I had plans to ride the Hotter n Hell (I live in Southest Texas) and spent a week in Breckenridge Co. 2 weeks before the race. Naturally I took my bike to train while there. I took my mountain bike and road bike and after about 2 days acclimating I was surprised how easily I was riding/climbing there and was spending about 3 hours each day on my bike, it was great! 
I got home really excited about the HHH and had one more long (80 mile) training ride planned the day after I got back. I got about 50 miles into it and had to call for a ride, couldn't finish!
My point is that wind, heat and humidity are every bit of a factor as altitude and climbs, don't underestimate it, I personally think it would be much easier to do 100 miles in the mountains in the cool dry air (and plenty of descents) without a headwind, I will take most any climb over a stiff headwind! Just think about a climb that lasts for 20 or more miles, that is like riding in the wind. 
The other thing about long flat rides is the fact that there is never a rest, you constantly are pedaling, not so with the mountains. 
I enjoy all types of riding and would never rule out any well organized ride regardless of where it might be. 
Rusty


----------



## MerlinAma

rtarh2o said:


> You might be surprised then. ...........


Well - no. I ride in hot windy conditions all summer. You certainly have to acclimate for riding in hot weather. (still doesn't mean I like it)

It's my understanding that your volume of blood plasma increases as you are in hot conditions so that your body tolerates heat better. So if you get outdoors or in the heat for any reason, you get the acclimation. When I know a hot ride is coming up AND I have not been riding in the heat, I'll not run the a/c in the car all week and also try to get outdoors (work on the bike or whatever) just to get acclimated. It makes a huge difference!


----------



## Sethsticle

Sheppard Air Force Base is in Wichita Falls. As I recall the last few years (didn't see it last year) the base took up a list of military folks who were willing to give up an extra room. They were matching room donors to a list of riders needing rooms. I think they signed up with chamber of commerce or something like that. 
Woo-hoo! I just got a 1 room loft downtown in WF and I won't have to put up w/ the intense car traffic the morning of the ride!  Note the traffic is kinda heavy that weekend


----------



## dfvcador

You may want to check with Chaparral Baptist Camp is about 7 miles away from the start/Downtown WF. For about $45 per/p you get dinner on Fri and Breakfast on Sat morning. 

I have stayed there for the past 5 yrs, the good thing after the ride you can go shower and not have to check out until 6PM. Only draw back is that you need to bring your on bed linens or sleeping bag and personal items to survive the night. Its a Camp.


----------



## DM_ARCH

I've gone several years. I enjoyed racing so much better than the rally. You skip all the headache and beginner riders.

As for accommodations, I have camped out in a tent the last 3 years. Not too bad.


----------



## dmar836

I'll be the guy on a red, white, and black bike.
Say hi!
Dave
Kansas City


----------



## King Arthur

*Hhh*

Lookin forward to the ride this year. Gonna try and bust 5 hours. Hope all these intervals and racing and climbing hills will help. Look forward to seeing everyone out there.

KA


----------



## culdeus

To bust 5 hours you really need to get there early and start as far up as possible. Tons of people will skip the start so you still will have to ride past tons and tons of riders. You will have to take some big risks riding near the middle of the road until the big left turn onto the residential area. 

From there things will start to get spread out a bit and by the only real "hill" if you want to call it that you will probably be in a pretty good group.

If you just wheelsuck until the course turns East from the "hill" you will be in good shape.

Lots of people pull over at either the 40, 50, or 60 stop, but not usually more than one so the groups can get pretty choppy. It's important to brace yourself to probably do a lot of work bridging in the east stretch. 

By the time everyone turns south most people are done stopping if they want 5 hours so it's just a matter of working with people to get in against the wind.

Also by the time you turn south the people that raced and popped are around. That helps a ton.


----------



## bmb032

I'll be there. I'm looking forward to it. This will be my first century. I've only been riding since January, but I've been doing quite a bit of group riding this summer so I will try not to wreck you guys. I'll be on the red Trek so wave when you see me! I'm sure I'll be the only one. By the way, I looked at the ten day forecast on Weather.com and it says that the high will only be 94 with no chance of rain so it really won't even be too bad weather wise.


----------



## wiz525

i'll be there. leaving Boulder, CO this afternoon and meeting my dad in OKC before heading down. I think this will be year number 4 for me and year number 8 or 9 for him! looking forward to it!


----------



## natedg200202

Well, I thought the HHH went very well this year. I saw much fewer crashes compared to last year and there were fewer slow riders who got on the course early, it seems. 

*Did anyone do the "Pace" group option?* It was new this year and I wanted to get some feedback from anyone who did it. Was it worth the $150. What was the finishing time for the Pace group? Did everyone get a set of Zipp's to test ride? I saw one guy that got a pair of Zipp Firecrest to try out and was a bit jealous!


----------



## dmar836

I did notice that the Whatabuger free coupon in my swag bag had already been ripped in half! Why not just take the whole coupon!!??
My first HHH. Under 5 hrs riding time with 3 stops.
Got a jersey but not sure I'll go back.


----------

